# Check out today's Google theme!



## Chipper (Aug 31, 2004)

Click on one of the little critters in the Google banner. When you get to the satellite image of the moon, zoom the slider on the top left to the top. <VBG>

Somebody has a sense of humour!

Chipper


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

hahaha, i noticed that earlier aswell. Pretyy funny.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

I noticed it aswell. Some of Google themes are quite funny.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Good find. It would be fun to work for a developer, just to put in little stuff like this


----------

